# Injection sites



## SHRUGS (Jan 16, 2013)

Just curious, where do all of you inject your GH? I've decided to give my gut a break and have been doin subQ in the side of my legs and seems to be so far so good. Was thinkin about tryin shoulders subQ and especially my left one cause its usually sore from an old injury. I know most do the stomach but am curious of those that do other spots as well. Thanks, !SHRUGS!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 16, 2013)

Just stomach / waistline for me. I do alternate sides each day however. 

Bump for more experiences.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 16, 2013)

Mornings are usually around the belly button. Night pin is usually in alternating 'love handles'.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 16, 2013)

I also recently switched to alternating love handle areas...


----------



## Azog (Jan 16, 2013)

Love handles and belly. Not enough skin on delts or legs. You can inject gh IM too.


----------



## PFM (Jan 16, 2013)

Anywhere and everywhere on the abdomen.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 16, 2013)

abs only. left side in the morning, right side in the evening. but i switched from the 29 Gage to the 31 Gage.


----------

